# Valspar primer



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I am not a painter by trade, but I have done my share of painting on my own jobs in the past. Today the HO purchased 5 gallon bucket of tinted Valspar primer. I was applying it and thought to myself this stuff is GREAT! Covers anything. If you scratch the drywall mud with your car keys this stuff would cover over it. Nice thick body. Then I ran out. I went back to Lowes and got 2 one gallon cans to finish up with. The 2 one gallon cans were crap! It was wattery, no body to it what so ever, would not cover up pencil marks on the drywall. The 5 gallon bucket hid all the marks with one coat. As you can see the 5 gallon bucket and the 2 one gallon cans are identical. Why would the 2 one gallon cans be so bad for? I showed this to the HO. We have taken so much time to make sure that all the walls were plumb, level and square, the drywall joints can not be seen even if you lay a 4' level across the joints you can not even get a piece of paper through it. I just hope that after all that work this primer does not make my job look bad in the end. The HO was taken by another man who really messed things up so we were trying to restore his faith in knowing that there are some out there who care about their work. But this could end that.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

UPDATE
just called the Valspar Mfg. They said the 5 gallon container was correct. The 2 one gallon cans were defective somehow. They informed me to go back to lowes and have them replaced, if not I was to call them back and they would see to it that it gets changed regardless of how much was used up. seems like they care about their product anyway. No runaround, no BS, just satisfaction.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Not really...
They just are used to doing that because they get so much crap returned
Because it is crap

Who paid for your repaint and travel time to get the new product?

Wasn't THAT convenient now was it?

It's like the "lifetime warranty" on the Autozone starters
"But they gave me e new one free"
Well...now who's got to take the time to switch it out?
...again...
Like you now have to do once a year when it craps out on you
...which it does
.......usually in the parking lot...at night...in the rain.....


There are many reasons why quality professional painters do not buy their paint from Lowes and Home Depot

#1)
Lowes and Home Depot are not interested in providing professional painters with quality tools and materials
It's simply not in the business plan


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Not really...
> 
> 
> There are many reasons why quality professional painters do not buy their paint from Lowes and Home Depot
> ...


AAA-Men brother.:notworthy
Just to give you another reason (like you need one) to not shop at one of the big box's (home depot, lowes, menards). When I was in college, I got a job in the paint department of one of the forementioned businesses. My first day of training (and only day) was to go around and read the labels on the back of all the products. When you work there, there is no repercussions to giving bad advice. I told people that the deck stain would last at least 8 years. Of course you can use oil primer on galvanized. Use sanding sealer under polyurethane. Dedicated paint stores didn't know anymore and carried way overpriced products. Nobody could correct a color of paint that was just a little off. Didn't understand color. Paint was only good if it was thick. To test thickness we would stand and time how long it would take for a paint stick to tip over in a full gallon of paint. Longer it took the better quality paint it was. Oh yeah add paint directly to the texture when you spray it on. Foam brushes are the best invention ever! All professional painters used campbell hausfeld sprayers. All you wanted to do is hide from the stupid customers and all their dumb questions. You told somebody something to get rid of them quicker the better. If you were wrong, no big deal, you are not an expert. When something was out of stock you can't track when the next stuff comes in. The truck everyday could or could not have what was gone. Oh, and if somebody had a complaint, you dumped them off quick, tell the customer that you didn't know what the problem is and they had to either call the 800 number on the can or go fill out a customer complaint form at the front counter and somebody will get back to you someday. This was 17 years ago. I have friends who still work there and the attitude is still the same. I cannot tell you enough that the big box's could care less about the pro painter. They thrive on the unknowledgeable Do it Yourselfer.


----------

